# openvpn in bridge mode and openrc solution

## nivw

say my openvpn service name is SRV

in order to solve this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-850167-highlight-.html , I came up with this patch:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- /etc/init.d/openvpn.orig	2010-11-15 00:34:44.000000000 +0200
> 
> +++ /etc/init.d/openvpn	2010-11-15 00:34:20.000000000 +0200
> ...

 

then create /etc/openvpn/openvpn.SRV-up.sh :

```
#!/bin/bash

sleep 2

ifconfig tap0 0.0.0.0

brctl addif br0 tap0
```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309385

----------

